# Shooting Competitions



## N1YDP (Dec 3, 2012)

is there any online competitions for slingshots like there is for airguns? you shoot at a target at 10 yards a post your scores online


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

There will be, starting in January. Details will be posted up soon.


----------



## N1YDP (Dec 3, 2012)

sounds like fun.i will have to do alot of practice on making and shooting.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

If you want to get a head start on practice, here are the targets that will be used:

A4 - http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/42-slingshotforumcom-online-tournament-target-a4/
US Letter - http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/41-slingshotforumcom-online-tournament-target-us-letter/


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

What's the difference between the two targets?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> What's the difference between the two targets?


The size of paper it is printed on... We, meaning the majority of the American populus, us US Letter 8.5 x 11... A4 is different (can't remember the dim.) so if your printing on 8.5 x 11 and use the A4 target, it will be off.

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

here is an interesting read I just googled

http://betweenborders.com/wordsmithing/a4-vs-us-letter/


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> here is an interesting read I just googled
> 
> http://betweenborder...4-vs-us-letter/


Jibber Jabber on an epic scale.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> here is an interesting read I just googled
> 
> http://betweenborder...4-vs-us-letter/


Jibber Jabber on an epic scale.
[/quote]

If you don't think paperology an interesting study, then you arent the Joe, that I thought I knew..

hmmm I have a feeling there will be some awkwardness at the next christmas party....









LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh, I like paper.... I just prefer the green cottony stuff with serial numbers.

If you'll keep your ammo out of the punch bowl, we'll have a great party.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

This sounds like a great idea. The first place winner could write a book on slingshot shooting!!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah! I like that. If Oprah likes it your on the best seller's list inside of a week. What would the book be called?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Oprah's Boy Toy


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Check out this thread guys : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19983-slingshot-forum-online-shooting-contest/


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I would name it http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1477512268
that


----------

